# Training Humans?



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Is it possible to tactfully train humans how they should behave around tiels? Is it rude to point out that much like human toddlers, tiels will learn to say what they want to say, when they want to say it, so repeating a word or phrase 400 times during a day isn't necessary or even necessarily enjoyable for the tiel and the parents? Is it wrong to point out that they speak in bird noises too, so calling them 'noisy' every time they chirp is annoying to them and their parents? Is it wrong to point out that they are naturally curious and therefore are going to try to figure you out, because you are in _their_ space? How do you point out that just because he takes food offered by mom and dad doesn't mean he will automatically trust you to hand feed him. And that just because he hisses at you it doesn't mean he hates you, he just feels invaded. Or that just because he gets some 'human' food doesn't mean all human food is okay?

Or do you do away with tact and shout out they should stop their silly behavior or stay the heck away? 

Why, oh why, are humans so hard to train? Sigh...


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Are we talking adults or children here?

I have a simple rule for visitors, he lives here, you don't, if you don't like him/he annoys you/he scares you/ you want me to put him away, you know where the door is.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Tequilagirl said:


> I have a simple rule for visitors, he lives here, you don't, if you don't like him/he annoys you/he scares you/ you want me to put him away, you know where the door is.


Wonderful.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Adult, in this case. It needs to be tactful, in this instance. Normally, I would go the 'he lives here, you don't, and in the future we can visit at your house' route. This time it is a relative, who is a house guest for two weeks.

I suppose I got on a bit of a rant this morning when I posted, but some of this is so obviously not necessary and common sense should prevail. It reminds me of people who go into a home with a cat or dog living in it and complaining about cat or dog hair getting on their clothes. The furry one lives there. Deal with it, or invite the parents to visit at your house.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Running out of patience and tact. The only reason I haven't said anything yet is because she is my mother in law, and 99% wonderful. This afternoon I have unintentionally let a few sighs escape, and gave a few pointed looks. We've been home from work for just over an hour, and she is repeatedly telling him to eat his dinner (to silence the happy singing and talking), or asking what all the noise is about, calling him a noise box, and other forms of trying to keep him quiet. She should know by now he is happy when we come home and sings and dances for us. He is welcoming his flock home and showing how happy he is.

I nearly came unglued when he was right by her and sang out "I love you, good morning!" in his adorable, really chipper way, and she called him a noise box. Suppose I should have found a quiet or comical way of telling her he was telling his grandmother he loved her, but chose to not say anything. I realize he said it after 4 in the afternoon, so the good morning bit of it was out of place, but gee whiz (or something that needs to be censored), he was telling her he loves her, despite the fact she keeps getting in his face to call him noisy and try to keep him quiet. 

And while I am growling, the phrase 'cheeky boy' has been repeated so often now, I am beginning to feel the urge to scream every time I hear it. Even if we are watching tv or a film, she will croon it to him, over and over and over. He is showing no interest in saying it, hubby says he doesn't want him saying it, and I am ready to climb the walls every time I hear it. It has to be uttered at least 200 times a day.

I keep reminding myself she is 99% wonderful, and I will miss her when she heads home Saturday, but I am at my wits end with her constantly trying telling Joey he is noisy even after one tiny cheep or a word or two. I could understand if it was when he screeches at the birds outside, or because someone let a fly in, but not when he is being good and/or loving.

I can usually let irritations roll right off me, but this is my baby.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Deep breaths, you're doing great


----------



## buddytiel (Jun 17, 2014)

Simply tell them to stay away from the bird and maybe move the cage to your bedroom until they leave. You are doing that relative a favor.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

You are far more patient than I. If anyone is like that with my three they know about it. Although when visitors come and the birds are out I put the birds in the travel cage before they can come in and tut and sigh before going upstairs...hate it when they don't say they're coming. if I knew they were coming that'd be fine but knowing we have birds and just wanting to walk in and out of our house like it's theirs is just plain rude, disrespectful and inconsiderate! They all know they're flighted birds and I am not going to clip them for people who I don't like (or like for that matter) no matter how many times they whinge.

AND some relatives don't like them flying (the only ones I trust to have them out with) it's like o for birds sake! You can watch the birds outside whats wrong with seeing these fly? they're not exactly going to aim to poop in your tea! And they only land on people they like and who could that be? o yea their FLOCK MEMBERS!

AND MY AUNTY RAGE TIME! She walked up to the play cage upstairs, IN A BEDROOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and stuck her hand out to my birds and expected them to preen her/step up and that point I was wishing so hard that they were a big umbrella cockatoo that could've bit her finger off! She obviously scared them, the boys were holding their beaks open and backing away and Sam was running away, you can't just stick your hand in their faces! How would she feel if I walked into her house without knocking and shoved my fist in her face >.> RAAAAWR!!!!


Ok I think that's my little rant over....for now


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Hooray for having a place and people who understand!  All of this would be easier if I didn't like her, and felt I could just tell her off. But I do like her, and she is hubby's mother so I would also upset him, although he completely understands where I am coming from. Fortunately, she doesn't poke around in his face. When he is in a mood, he will nip, so I suppose that would get his point across. Of course, it doesn't hurt when he does it, but the surprise would stop people from being in his face after that.


----------



## Gizmo79 (Dec 10, 2012)

Tequilagirl said:


> Are we talking adults or children here?
> 
> I have a simple rule for visitors, he lives here, you don't, if you don't like him/he annoys you/he scares you/ you want me to put him away, you know where the door is.



i say the same!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

The rest of the visit went better after hubby said something about him just reacting to his routine being changed. I forgot to update the story. Despite being called noisy, Joey spent a lot of time sitting near the chair she sat in. For the first few days after she flew home, he still sat near her chair and kept looking for her.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Aww bless him.

Excuse me a moment I need to really really really really rant


My nan has been getting on my nerves lately, seems like she's doing everything she can to scare the birds or make places dangerous for them, I've just started ignoring everything she says (because it's the only way you can get through to her) She isn't deaf at all she just doesn't listen to anyone but herself, including doctors and nurses... I take the birds upstairs away from her because it's getting ridiculous, I am fed up with her rude selfish "I'm better than everyone" and "my opinion is the only one that matters" attitude and I fear I may seem disrespectful (even though she has no respect for me) when I tell her off, which I think will be soon if she carries on. (of course there are arguements now and then because three generations of related women in one house is not a stable environment XD) 
I'm also getting annoyed with my mum because her usual attitude if me and nan have an argument is "it's not my argument and I'm not getting involved" which is all well and good if she stuck to it...She sticks to it if nan is the one "telling me off" but if I'm telling nan off (which she needs sometimes) for instance Having the front door and living room door open at the same time while the birds are out, Mum will shout at me... I'm only stating the obvious and I think they SHOULD be mature enough to think of such simple things >.>


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

When I was growing up, my father's mother lived with us. She and my mother didn't get along at all. I actually got along better with my grandmother than with my mother.

My brother feels strongly that the family would have been much better off if my grandmother didn't live with us. I always say it was probably a question of economics, but my brother thinks my father could have found a way. I regret that my mother couldn't find a way to be nicer to my grandmother.

It's hard when one feels the adults are ganging up on oneself.

I remember once I didn't want to eat something on my plate and my parents were making me. When my mother went out to the kitchen, my grandmother grabbed it off my plate and hid it in her napkin.

I think your strategy of removing the birds from the situation is the best you can do. People's basic personalities don't change much, no matter how hard we may try.

One of the regrets I have about my grandparents is that I didn't ask them more questions about their early life. If I had the chance now, I would.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I've always asked my nan about early life and sometimes she'll randomly burst out with some stuff from when she was younger when she's in a good mood e.g "I remember when my sister, Christine, put blusher and eye shadow on a goat.." and we're just sitting there like


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

No need to apologize for needing to rant. That was the whole purpose of this thread. 

It is sad that your mother isn't helping or saying anything, for your sake and the sake of the birds. Especially when it is a safety issue for the birds, or risking them having a chance to escape. We had one instance where my mother in law opened the door while Joey was out. In her case it was a matter of simply not thinking about it, but it was still frustrating. 

I agree that, even if it isn't fair or the best option, taking the birds and going upstairs at least gets you and them to a place with some breathing space.


----------



## Callie2013 (Nov 4, 2013)

I understand completely. My husband's friend thinks I'm just a very mean person because I told my husband I don't want him back over. My husband's friend would come over and my dog would want his attention and he would complain and tell my husband that she needed to be locked in a different room since she couldn't behave. I actually growled a little because I was so frustrated. Our dog hates people who come over so he should have felt lucky that she wasn't growling at him and wanting him out of her house. Then he started complaining about Callie because she wanted him to give her scratches and she wanted to play with his glasses. My rules are simple "you don't live here so disrespect me or my fids and you don't come back".


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

If it was up to me there would be rules for visitors but if I attempt it I'm the one who gets it in the neck


----------



## JRH7165 (Jul 19, 2014)

I just went to an exotic bird store today and this beautiful hyacinth macaw broke my sunglasses and my Bluetooth headphones in less than a minute but hey, his house my stupidity to be wearing them. If you don't like something that a bird is doing find out why he or she is acting that way . If your not interested then go home. BTW that blue hyacinth was amazing! Completely tame and loved attention, I just wish I printed money in my basement so I could afford her.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi, JRH.
I saw a beautiful hyacinth macaw in a specialty bird store several months ago. He was very flirtacious, and clearly wanted me to pick him up. He had a sign above his perch that said, "I will break your jewelry."

The price was $12,000.

I have read that they hyacinth macaw is an endangered species.


----------



## JRH7165 (Jul 19, 2014)

They are endangered in the wild. I believe they love mostly in the tropical rain forests of Brazil but I think they are difficult to breed which may add to their price tag. By me babies go for around $15,000. They are known as gentle giants because they love to cuddle but they will destroy anything in their path from sheer curiosity which why heavy duty stainless steel cages are recommended and even then the welds will need to be repaired over time.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

ha, this is a funny thread. Don't you just love inlaw's sometimes? Well, she is going home Saturday. Is it possible for you to move the bird to your bedroom until she does leave? Then you can shut the door too, maybe she will get the hint? It may not seem fair to do this, but it may keep your sanity until Saturday. If not, hang in there, it's almost the weekend. maybe next time she comes for a visit you can make arrangements for your bird to be in your room or somewhere else that she won't be.....???


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

JRH7165 said:


> They are known as gentle giants because they love to cuddle but they will destroy anything in their path from sheer curiosity which why heavy duty stainless steel cages are recommended and even then the welds will need to be repaired over time.


Going off on a slight tangent, here is one doing just what you said:


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

CaliTiels said:


> Going off on a slight tangent, here is one doing just what you said:


Holy cow!

Gorgeous though


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

CaliTiels said:


> Going off on a slight tangent, here is one doing just what you said:


I can't help but wonder that if the large species of birds do this is that an indicator that they should not be domestically bred, kept as pets, and caged?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hellena said:


> I can't help but wonder that if the large species of birds do this is that an indicator that they should not be domestically bred, kept as pets, and caged?


I totally agree. If a bird this huge can tear apart a cage, it shouldn't be housed in one. Simple as that, hehe. At least a spacious aviary for this magnificent creature.

On a side note, that beak looks as if it could sever a limb.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Hellena said:


> I can't help but wonder that if the large species of birds do this is that an indicator that they should not be domestically bred, kept as pets, and caged?


1000% agreed. Not trying to offend anyone who has one of these beautiful big birds, but personally, I'm not too into keeping big birds. They need A LOT of space. Cages do NOT fly with such a big, destructive bird


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I love the thought of having a large bird but I wouldn't do it because I know that I can't provide the space it would need. Unless I turn the entire back garden into an aviary :O!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Gentle giants they may be, but they are still birds and all birds bite at some point...imagine! 

Still if I had a few acres, a few million in the bank and a few more hours in a day, I'd totally macaw myself.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Not a hyacinth, perhaps, but a macaw of some description!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Charlotte said:


> Still if I had a few acres, a few million in the bank and a few more hours in a day, I'd totally macaw myself.


I would go cockatoo coocoo. Umbrellas, galahs, Major Mitchell's, Moluccans. Cockatoo land!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> I would go cockatoo coocoo. Umbrellas, galahs, Major Mitchell's, Moluccans. Cockatoo land!


Yeah baby! I'd love a U2


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Tisena said:


> I love the thought of having a large bird but I wouldn't do it because I know that I can't provide the space it would need. Unless I turn the entire back garden into an aviary :O!


Whenever I see the big birds in cages, even large ones, it seems so unnatural for them. They have a huge wingspan and really need a lot of flying time. I just don't see how their needs can be met when kept as pets in a home. They just don't seem like pets to me, unlike the little budgies, cockatiels, etc. Like the small birds.


----------

